# Cleaning Venetian Blinds - Any tips



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

As per the title may have to attack ours this weekend so any hints tips appreciated

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Taxboy said:


> As per the title may have to attack ours this weekend so any hints tips appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


if the misses doesnt read dw

"bribe the misses with her fave wine/chocolates *as appropriate"
and Do Not put the footy on till she has done (but do set the tivo when she isnt looking)


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I use to them in the bath, soak, carefull wash,rinse with the shower and hang up and dry.
My mate does his in-the children’s pool, hangs them over the line and and rinse them careful with the garden hose.
Be careful, don’t get the ropes curled and knotted, don’t bend the blades, and when dry, give the mechanisms in the top a little squirt with silicone spray.
Otherwise in a week, you struggle to open and shut them.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow 


Caledoniandream said:


> I use to them in the bath, soak, carefull wash,rinse with the shower and hang up and dry.
> My mate does his in-the children's pool, hangs them over the line and and rinse them careful with the garden hose.
> Be careful, don't get the ropes curled and knotted, don't bend the blades, and when dry, give the mechanisms in the top a little squirt with silicone spray.
> Otherwise in a week, you struggle to open and shut them.


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

To be fair, thats exactly how I cleaned ours. In the bath or shower.


----------

